# New Wheels



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm looking into getting new wheels/rims..

Will somebody please teach me what it means when people talk about 5x105 or 61 mm or offset...I don't quite understand any of it.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

5x105. Five lug nuts based 105mm apart across the star. 
-61mm offset: 61 mm outward or the center line of the wheel. 

Basically, look at tire rack, and see what their recommendations tell you. Getting within 5mm offset on most wheel widths of what they recommend will likely work.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy reading. 

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=92

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=101


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome, thank you both for the help. I'm looking at the VOSSEN CV3-R Wheels...

Can anyone help me figure out how I can get these on my cruze?

https://www.vossenwheels.com/wheels/cv3r


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry - wrong bolt pattern unless you have a diesel.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes sir, I realize it's a different bolt pattern, but I do know that there is a way to change the bolt pattern (adapters and such) but I'm not sure the specifics of it.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Theres many ways of going about it. Bolt on spacer adaptors, complete re drill the hubs and rotors, or just contact vossen and see if they can have a blank wheel drilled to your specs or one re drilled to your specs. I know i had seen fm wheels offering people nice wheels with a re drill for 5x105


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I guess anything's possible. So it could be done at considerable financial and mechanical cost. 

Your options would be to: 

1) Have the 5 x 115 wheel drilled for 5 x 105. But even then the description is silent on wheel offset. Your fitment for the larger than stock diameter is also an unknown. 

2) Install the wheel hubs and brakes from the diesel model on your car to accommodate the 5 X 115 wheel. But then there's still the wheel offset and wheel diameter issues. 

These are nice wheels. As I like to say to my wife, wheels are like earnings on a woman. They finish and personalize the look. But like earnings there are a world of infinite other wheels out there. Why not try a search for 5 X 105 wheels to see if there's another option that would appeal to your sense of style? I assure you, it will be much less heartache.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Is anyone sure you can just use the stuff from the diesel? I thought CV shafts would differ?


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

> 1) Have the 5 x 115 wheel drilled for 5 x 105. But even then the description is silent on wheel offset. Your fitment for the larger than stock diameter is also an unknown.


You can't drill 5x115 to 5x105 safely. Vossen only has the CV3R in a 19x8.5 +45 offset that can be drilled to 5x105 but that offset might be too high for the cruze.


----------

